# Happy New Year eveyone..



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful New Years Eve, be safe out there tonight. May you all have a great evening with friends and loved ones to ring in 2010. Here's to us all for a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year..

Cheers everyone!

Dave.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year to ya Dave


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm at my sister's in Denver and we are doing what we always do: _stay at home!_ We have fun, party, drink really cool adult beverages, eat really tasty food that is 100% guaranteed NOT to be healthy for us and play games! We don't go out after 5:00pm on New Year's Eve! We then get a good night's sleep and prepare for a day of rest, relaxation and football concluded with a Family Dinner that evening! (*Sigh, Heaven....)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I get to spend the day with my kids


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 31 Dec 2009 05:39 PM 
I'm at my sister's in Denver and we are doing what we always do: _stay at home!_  We have fun, party, drink really cool adult beverages, eat really tasty food that is 100% guaranteed NOT to be healthy for us and play games! We don't go out after 5:00pm on New Year's Eve! We then get a good night's sleep and prepare for a day of rest, relaxation and football concluded with a Family Dinner that evening! (*Sigh, Heaven....)

May NOT get to see ALL the football ya want if Fox goes on strike or doesn't come to an agreement by midnight tonight! According to the news tonight they are trying to reach an agreement or sumptin!! I don't watch football but I know alot do!! Regal











http://www.lscdata.com/users/blueregal/_forumfiles/****-Meter.gif


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I, too, am staying home tonight. By myself. The kids are all with their families and I hate going out on the streets with all of the drunks. I did that too much while I was a cop. Now I can stay home and eat pizza and wings and not have to worry about the idiots. Happy New Year EVERYONE!!


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Happy New Year! Gotta wonder though; will my buds Marty and Dwight find this thread before midnight eastern time for our little "contest"?


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, no need to wonder any longer. Where has their passion gone?


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone out there!

I wish you all the most possible Health, success and fun on the coming GRR season!

Frank


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

A wish to share a Happy New Year greeting to all our friends here on MLS. May 2010 bring you and your's happiness, prosperity and time to play with trains.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM THE NEW RIVER & WESTER RAIL ROAD. 

I hope 2010 is a better year than 2009 for every one.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Me Too!! J.J. Regal


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy New Year from all of us here at the B&B Railroad and Lumber Supply! Lurch 
Phoenix AZ.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Likewise, Happy New Year everyone. I wish smooth rails to everyone. 
I spend the day like every other holiday. Feet up, laid back and watching train videos and History/Science/Discovery/DIY/HGTV. etc. 

Blessings to all.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Caleb is beside me, Ethan next to him. We watched the dvd of their school play, "A Christmas Carorl." Caleb and Ethan played Marley. Both of them. They portrayed Marley when he died, and the other came out as his ghost and dragged him away.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW Jerry stole my meter.........Bad Jerry,,,haaaaaaa


----------

